# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Aktiv angleiten

## Hundertwasser

Hallo Leute! Man liest in der surf ja immer wieder von aktivem angleiten. Weil ich an nem see mit chronischem windmangel surfe, hab ich es bitter ntig das Angleiten zu beschleunigen. Bisher hab ich mir darber keine gedanken gemacht, weil ich entweder so wenig wind hatte, das ich garnicht ansatzweise ans gleiten denken konnte, oder so viel wind, das man schon im Gleiten war, bevor man richtig auf dem board stand- egal mit welcher haltung.
Bitte um mglichst viele tipps.
Gru Till

----------


## tigger1983

hmm versuch mal den Mast weit nach vorne zu nehmen, gabelnbaum etwas hoch. Und evtl. wenn moglich greres Board fahren  bretter mit breitem heck gleiten schneller an, sind im entspeed allerdings nicht so gut. Naja und evtl. nen greren lappen drauf. Grere finne beschleunigen ebenfalls das angleiten.
Aber beschreib besser deine einstellung. Welches material du nutzt, wie schwer du bist, bei welcher windstrke du rausfhrst.

----------


## pa365

ich hatte mal gelesen 1 kg Brettgewicht = 8-10 Kg Manngewicht! also leichtes Material ist natrlich immer Besser. Board so bei 140L und ca. 7,5kg ca. 70-80cm Breit, dazu einen 100% Carbon Mast ca. 1,5kg bei 490cm und ein 2-3Camber Segel der Klasse Race/FreerideRace ca. 8-9qm. So hnlich sieht es bei mir aus. Natrlich Angleittechnik (pumpen usw.) lernen. Ich bringe z.B. 70kg auf die Wage. Gute Finne 45-50cm sollte auch sein.

----------


## Hundertwasser

Hallo! Danke erstmal fr die antworten! Ich fahre ein rrd fsw 110 2005 mit ner 32er finne und n north natural 6,6 (Wiege ca.55kg) Ein greres Segel wrde ich ungern fahren, weil ich eher zu manvern tendire. Und das Board ist mein einziges (ausser schwerttanker).

----------


## Howie

> Hallo! Danke erstmal fr die antworten! Ich fahre ein rrd fsw 110 2005 mit ner 32er finne und n north natural 6,6 (Wiege ca.55kg) Ein greres Segel wrde ich ungern fahren, weil ich eher zu manvern tendire. Und das Board ist mein einziges (ausser schwerttanker).



55 Kg und nen 6,6er .... 
Ich glaub eher Du kannst mit nem 5,6 geiler Angleiten als mit dem Riesenlappen. 
Bringt doch nix an einem Riesensegel "rumzurtteln", schnapp Dir nen kleineres Segel
und Pump da mal richtig an.  

Zum Angleiten: Vorderen Fu in der Nhe des Mastes platzieren ( Mein Fu steht daneben ) und zeigt Richtung Brettspitze. Hinterer Fu hinter der vorderen Fuschlaufe. Pumpen und versuchen das Brett nach Vorne zu schieben ( auf leichtem Raumwindkurs ),damit es aus der Verdrngerfahrt rauskommt. Je schneller  Du wirst, desto grer wird der Relative Wind, also auch nicht zu frh versuchen in die Schlaufen zu hopsen.

Bei deinem Gewicht sollte das Rrd locker reichen, Finne jut, und nur um ins Gleiten zu kommen wrd ich nicht mein Material auf Freerace, Race oder hnlicher Schwachsinnsidee umstellen  :Smile:  

*Riesenbrett,Riesensegel, "Ou ich muss wenden" -> Absteigen, weiter * Von solchen Leuten gibbet echt zuviele^^

Die Leute wundern sich heutzutage wie Angleitstark kurze Bretter sind mit nem 5,8er Segel. whrend sie mit 8,5 Lappen rumheizen....

Lg, Howie

----------


## tigger1983

naja das mit dem pumpen ist soeine sache... kannst dich tot pumpen wenn wie bei mir am see dauert windlcher hast. Selbst wenn du es schaffen solltest ins gleiten zu kommen um close the gap zu machen, bist nur kurz im vergngen mit dem gleiten.  Aber hast schon recht, desto riesiger der lappen desto unhandlicher das ganze und manver untauglicher. Deswegen kommts wohl drauf an was du machen willst. Halt tricksen oder heizen, und mit nem 6,6 sind auch locker manver drin. Ich glaube eher das das Problem mit dem Wind zusammen hngt versuchs einfach mal wenn strkerer wind ist, Sollte dein See etwas grer sein und du ablandigen find haben, so ist der wind weiter drauen oft  wesentlich strker und auch bestndiger. So ist bei mir am see. Anfangs nur ben und weniger wind, und am anderen fer teils schon wellen mit schaumhubschen.
Aber warum fragst nicht einfach mal die leute an deinem See die am heizen sind, wie die das machen? Vom Material solltest das jedenfalls locker hinkriegen ab oberen 3bft.

----------


## Mick

ich htte da auch mal ne frage dazu, ich komm zwar gut ins angleiten aber sobald ich richtig in fart komme fllt bein board vom wind ab, hilft es da wenn ich den mastfu nach hinten versetzt oder gibts da noch bessere tricks die mir helfen knnen?

----------


## tigger1983

ja ist auf jedenfall nen versuch wert. Evtl auch nicht den vorderen Fu zu strak durchtreten

----------


## Mick

danke schn, werds mal versuchen!!!

----------


## brocke

aktives Angleiten ... aktiv = bewegung .. man sollte also schon was dafr tun um ins gleiten zu kommen ...  sprich druckvolles anpumpen und gleichzeitiges abfallen ... 
so komm ich bei 14 knoten, 5,8 qm Segel und 94 l locker in Gleitfahrt...

Muss leider gestehen, das ich von groen, trgen 7,0+ qm Segeln auch nicht viel halte..

bis dahin

----------


## tigger1983

da stimm ich dir zu, kleine segel sind einfach wesentlich besser handzuhaben, allerdings habe ich lieber ein schlechteres handling, als mich tot zu pumpen. Fahre die Bee 103l und die gleitet leider nicht sonderlich gut an, und viel wind ist leider auch selten am Spot. Deswegen 7,5m und bei windlchern mal ordentlich dran reissen. Kann mir da nicht vorstellen das ich mit nem 5,8 ber grere distanz ins gleiten komme, da das mit meinem 6,5m schon schwer mglich ist. Ist meiner meinung nach eine sache des windes und des boards. Mit nem neuem brett kommt man schneller ins gleiten da diese breiter sind

----------


## brocke

Genau, deswegen gibt es auch einen markanten Unterschied zwischen Stehsegeln und Windsurfen ...  :Big Smile: 

bis dahin

----------


## Surfbr

Hi, fahre mit 75 kg ein 6.4m Segel bei ner guten 5 und total oft einen Spinn out, obwohl ich eine 45 Finne habe, muss ich eine Grere Finne nehmen??? 
Bis denn

----------


## brocke

> Hi, fahre mit 75 kg ein 6.4m Segel bei ner guten 5 und total oft einen Spinn out, obwohl ich eine 45 Finne habe, muss ich eine Grere Finne nehmen??? 
> Bis denn



Oha... mit 6,4 und 45 finne spin outs ?!? .. ich fahr 5,8 mit ner 28 finne ohne spin outs...
Es muss also an der Fahrtechnik liegen, versuch mal nicht so sehr den hinteren Fuss zu belasten! Ist meist der Grund fr spin outs... Und falls du einen Spin out hast, kurz den hinteren fuss anheben/hochziehen dann surfste auch ohne spin out weiter  :Big Smile: 

bis dahin

----------


## guido

Und ich fahre eine 29er Finne mit einem 6.4er Segel. Liegt also an der Fahrtechnik, Gewicht auf den vorderen Fuss, dann klappt's auch.
Noch mal zu neiner Bemerkung die ich vorher gelesen habe: " 1 kg Brettgewicht = 8-10 Kg Manngewicht! "
Stimmt das?

----------


## Howie

yap. Hab ich von einigen Teamfahrern gehrt in Kroatien. Also die Pro Versionenn sind net nur fr Profis^^

----------

